# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] SQL pour Oracle - Avec 40 exercices corrigs

## Invit

*SQL pour Oracle
Avec 40 exercices corrigs*
**



> Apprendre SQL par l'exemple. Tout particulirement adapt aux tudiants et aux dbutants, cet ouvrage permet de s'initier au langage SQL par le biais d'Oracle, leader des systmes de gestion de bases de donnes. Concis et de difficult progressive, ce livre est maill de nombreux exemples et de 40 exercices corrigs qui illustrent tous les aspects fondamentaux de SQL. Couvrant les versions l0g et 9i d'Oracle, il permet galement de se familiariser avec les principales fonctionnalits de ce logiciel, ainsi qu'avec les API les plus utilises (JBDC et PHP).
> 
> Cet ouvrage s'adresse  tous ceux qui souhaitent s'initier  SQL,  Oracle ou  la gestion de bases de donnes, aux dveloppeurs C, C++, Java et PHP qui souhaitent stocker leurs donnes.
> 
> Autre nouveaut de cette seconde version, le chapitre 12: Oracle et le Web, qui aborde la gnration de pages HTML dynamiques grce au PL/SQL Web Toolkit, au PL/SQL Server Pages (PSP), mais galement  l'API mise  disposition pour les programmeurs PHP (PHP 5 notamment): les fonctions oci_xxx.
> 
> Christian Soutou est matre de confrences  l'universit Toulouse Le Mirail et dirige le dpartement Gnie des Tlcoms et Rseaux de l'IUT de Blagnac. Il intervient autour d'Oracle, de Java et des services Web en deuxime et troisime cycles universitaires. Il est galement l'auteur des ouvrages De UML  SQL et Objet-relationnel sous Oracle8, parus aux ditions Eyrolles. Olivier Teste est matre de confrences  l'universit Paul Sabatier (Toulouse III), o il enseigne les bases de donnes et Java. Il mne conjointement des activits de recherche en conception de systmes dcisionnels.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

